# 3 teenage girls. Disgusting.



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving. 
I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

If you're sensitive to private convo then this isn't the job for you.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey there, hate to inform you this, but passengers think we are robots. They don't consider us their equal and thus speak freely on any issue regardless of our reactions.

That's the point I want to make out to other uber drivers who partake in passengers activities. The truth of the matter is we are getting paid to take people from point a to b and mind our own business.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving.
> I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


I've heard these conversations from all ages (from similar situation that you described to my 20-something age to middle aged to almost seniors that wanted to "make love in this car right now"). Frankly, I enjoy it. Just uninhibited conversation...it is gold...sometimes I can't help but laugh or make a comment.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

That's part of the job man. You're supposed to ignore pretty much everything that happens back there.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving.
> I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


Seriously, you need to lighten up a little. I don't even hear it any more, all part of the job. I've heard girls talk like that, guys say even more offensive things, gay men and women talking about stuff I wasn't even aware of, and couples getting a little hot and wild. We all think this stuff, people who drink are less inhibited and they take Uber. No big deal as long as they don't get any on the seats.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously, you need to lighten up a little. I don't even hear it any more, all part of the job. I've heard girls talk like that, guys say even more offensive things, gay men and women talking about stuff I wasn't even aware of, and couples getting a little hot and wild. We all think this stuff, people who drink are less inhibited and they take Uber. No big deal as long as they don't get any on the seats.


I can careless if its a grown woman, but when it comes to little teenage girls is a whole different story. Not sure if you actually read what I wrote, or just decided I was an uptight guy.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

UberDC said:


> If you're sensitive to private convo then this isn't the job for you.


I think you should read what I wrote again. Not sure if you actually read it. Make sure you try not to miss the part where I wrote 16 and 17.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I can careless if its a grown woman, but when it comes to little teenage girls is a whole different story. Not sure if you actually read what I wrote, or just decided I was an uptight guy.


No I got it loud and clear. They looked 16 or 17, may or may not be 18 BUT, lets assume they are 16 or 17. So what, kids have sex, that's a fact of life. They experiment, make mistakes, do stupid things, .... I was not put here on this earth to judge them. If adults were involved with the kids, then it's a different story, that's against the law. But what you describe is unfortunate but for some a rite of passage.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> I think you should read what I wrote again. Not sure if you actually read it. Make sure you try not to miss the part where I wrote 16 and 17.


You must live in a box, some girls that age AND YOUNGER do have sex.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

UberDC said:


> You must live in a box, some girls that age AND YOUNGER do have sex.


Cool dude, whatever you say. I'm really not going to go on a back and forth with you. At the end of the day I stand by what I say. I can careless if it's a grown woman talking about sucking dick, and all sorts of things in my cars. But when it comes to minors, it's not something I want to be hearing in the open. I mean if you like it cool bro.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> I've heard these conversations from all ages (from similar situation that you described to my 20-something age to middle aged to almost seniors that wanted to "make love in this car right now"). Frankly, I enjoy it. Just uninhibited conversation...it is gold...sometimes I can't help but laugh or make a comment.


I agree.... I find it humorous.... However, I understand the jail bait the OP is referring to. It's a sticky situation...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They were probably 18. Does it make a difference? You weren't the sex partner so why care? Almost everyone under 21 is a **** anyways.


----------



## ericFL (Jun 22, 2015)

You are there to provide a service: Take pax from point A to point B in a safe and effective manner. You are part of the car. Whatever the topic of conversation; as long as they dont involve you in it, and it does not affect safety, it does not matter. (now, if they where discussing an planned murder, it may be a different story, but) ... if you feel disgust at topics, or topics when discussed with certain pax, you have to consider if this is the right kind of thing for you.  Backseat stories are part and parcel of the overall job....


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> Cool dude, whatever you say. I'm really not going to go on a back and forth with you. At the end of the day I stand by what I say. I can careless if it's a grown woman talking about sucking dick, and all sorts of things in my cars. But when it comes to minors, it's not something I want to be hearing in the open. I mean if you like it cool bro.


I'm not trying to be a dick, but let's get to the real question here...
Why are you transporting minors in the first place? You have to be 18 to use Uber.

Stop taking rides from 16 & 17 year olds and your problem is solved.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

ericFL said:


> You are there to provide a service: Take pax from point A to point B in a safe and effective manner. You are part of the car. Whatever the topic of conversation; as long as they dont involve you in it, and it does not affect safety, it does not matter. (now, if they where discussing an planned murder, it may be a different story, but) ... if you feel disgust at topics, or topics when discussed with certain pax, you have to consider if this is the right kind of thing for you. Backseat stories are part and parcel of the overall job....


Awesome!


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

That


ReviTULize said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, but let's get to the real question here...
> Why are you transporting minors in the first place? You have to be 18 to use Uber.
> 
> Stop taking rides from 16 & 17 year olds and your problem is solved.


That's the same question I ask myself when I hear people that have DUI's or criminal backgrounds driving for Uber. The "Why" and "How" are they able to.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They were probably 18. Does it make a difference? You weren't the sex partner so why care? Almost everyone under 21 is a **** anyways.


Yea, you're right. You were there, they were 18. Lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You'd be surprised. Miley Cyrus looks like shes 35. A lot of other 20 year old chicks look like 12, to a 30 year old person.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving.
> I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


I would have hit the eject button and told them to request another Uber when they learn how to behave in someone else's car. But that would be for 18+ pax; if they were under 18 I would have denied them the ride in the first place.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I would have hit the eject button and told them to request another Uber when they learn how to behave in someone else's car. But that would be for 18+ pax; if they were under 18 I would have denied them the ride in the first place.


Lol. You don't give anyone a ride ever, clearly.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Unless they are insulting me or someone I know I can't think of any other reason I'd truthfully care what my pax are talking about. That being said, it is your car, your livelihood, and your choice if you want to police that. It'll hurt your money and I think its a bit much but that's your choice. Remember, people are crude bastards.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I try not to pay too much attention to what they are saying. At times, it is difficult to ignore. I will open my mouth if it is tourists trying to figure out what something is or someone who is trying to find out about something and I know the answer.

Sometimes, though..............

I once had these four people from the Embassy of Argentina. They had been out to dinner, and appeared to be continuing their discussion about the wife of a certain higher level attache who, shall we state, had a somewhat loose interpretation of her marriage vows. One of them was describing how close he came to getting caught with her. He made a remark that was so funny I had to bust out laughing.

Needless to say, the cab fell silent. The guy in front looked at me and said slowly "_?Comprendisti lo que deciamos?_" 
(Did you understand what we were saying?}

I will not spell out the whole conversation as they asked me several more questions to which I replied in my Salamanca Spanish with a heavy _cadenza italiana_*. *In fact, when I told them that I was born in the United States, they did not believe me. When we arrived at the destination, they paid me and tipped me well. One of them did ask me not to tell the attache in question about their conversation.,

Sometimes, it is difficult not to pay attention.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> I think you should read what I wrote again. Not sure if you actually read it. Make sure you try not to miss the part where I wrote 16 and 17.


Yeah, I learnt about "rainbow parties" from two 12 year olds! Man what I missed out on when I was a Kid!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Anyone under 18 and not with an adult I wouldn't even consider picking up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, I learnt about "rainbow parties" from two 12 year olds! Man what I missed out on when I was a Kid!


Yeah. Then again, not having the acquisition of herpes prior to the age of 18 is a benefit of this lack of experience. Or at the bare minimum, not having several child support payments due before you even got your first job. Just imagine that on an uber salary.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^Yes, but considering the nature of "rainbow" parties it would be difficult for the females to conceive. You would be aware, of course, of which birds bring no babies.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Is this for real?


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Is this for real?


No it's all a lie and we're in the matrix. Lol


----------



## Get Dat Money (Jul 9, 2015)

JUST PUT A STICKER ON YOUR WINDOW/DOOR 
SAYING UNDER 18 NOT PERMITTED WITHOUT AN
ADULT ...PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving.
> I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


Did you get a boner?


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Get Dat Money said:


> JUST PUT A STICKER ON YOUR WINDOW/DOOR
> SAYING UNDER 18 NOT PERMITTED WITHOUT AN
> ADULT ...PROBLEM SOLVED


I'll probably put one that says, "No jail baits". Lmao


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> Did you get a boner?


Um... What kind of man ask another man if he got a boner? Are you gay, or a girl. Lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> Um... What kind of man ask another man if he got a boner? Are you gay, or a girl. Lol


A real man asks these types of questions.

Now stop being so squeamish.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> A real man asks these types of questions.
> 
> Now stop being so squeamish.


Oh its you KG. damn, you have become my favorite troll with excuses to justify these weird questions. now stop being so invasive. Lol


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, I learnt about "rainbow parties" from two 12 year olds! Man what I missed out on when I was a Kid!


I missed out also, had to Google rainbow party to see what it was lol.

I do agree with the OP though. Pax want Uber because its a better class of service. They want me to be polite and not talk this way, then I expect the same from them. Want to speak shit in my car in my company, you can go back to the cabs. Could you imagine our rating if we did this? Px should be held to exactly the same high standrds.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The difference is between being on the receiving end of payment and they are on the giving side of the payment, miniscule as it may be. Have you always had a clean tongue every time you go to a bar, restaurant or other place of business in which you have paid for service? I think having listened into, or overheard a conversation by these female customers is mild in comparison to what women listen to from male customers. And whether they're 16 17 18 or 20, they're not doing anything illegal by engaging in activity with partners in the same age bracket.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> Um... What kind of man ask another man if he got a boner? Are you gay, or a girl. Lol


Clearly a voyeur.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dashcam. Send the video to uber and tell them that you think you had some under 18 in your car. thehappytypist kane would you guys enjoy that?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Dashcam. Send the video to uber and tell them that you think you had some under 18 in your car. thehappytypist kane would you guys enjoy that?


Better not, everyone will get a boner and Hazeces will join a monastery.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Better not, everyone will get a boner and Hazeces will join a monastery.


Or KG will go around asking guys if they got boners, so he can record them on his cam to watch it with his boyfriend before bed time.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> Or KG will go around asking guys if they got boners, so he can record them on his cam to watch it with his boyfriend before bed time.


Don't give up your date time job kido.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you're driving 16 year old girls around then you're the one making the mistake. If they look like kids, drive away and cancel. Anyone who takes on that kind of responsibility / liability is being foolish.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Don't give up your date time job kido.


I sure haven't old man. Make sure you keep taking those V I A G R A S. Lmao


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Don't give up your date time job kido.


Was "date" intentional? If so, very funny!!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving.
> I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


I'm with you! Its disgusting whether you've heard it all before or not! Our vehicles are not a locker room. Geez. Hopefully they were just showing off and trying to shock you.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I sure haven't old man. Make sure you keep taking those V I A G R A S. Lmao


Unlike you, I don't prematurely bust a nut on my self every time a girl says hi to me. Experience keeps me going and going like ever lasting copper top.


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> ......It's a sticky situation...


For them, yes...yes it is.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

If you have a reason to believe a rider/account holder is under 18 years old, report that person and the trip to Uber and they will be deactivated. It is a liability for drivers and uber for minors to use the service. Terms of service require users to be at least 18 and minors can't legally enter into contracts.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Unlike you, I don't prematurely bust a nut on my self every time a girl says hi to me. Experience keeps me going and going like ever lasting copper top.


You're right, I forgot you only bust premature nuts when guys have boner. 
Hey, you like knowing right. Lol


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll keep that in mind 


noober said:


> If you have a reason to believe a rider/account holder is under 18 years old, report that person and the trip to Uber and they will be deactivated. It is a liability for drivers and uber for minors to use the service. Terms of service require users to be at least 18 and minors can't legally enter into contracts.


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

I am sorry. I review the Uber Contract and Code of Conduct, and no where do I find any prohibition about driving persons under 18 years of age, with or without an adult. Please show m where this rule and other rules are posted. Thanks to all.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

UberRules? said:


> I am sorry. I review the Uber Contract and Code of Conduct, and no where do I find any prohibition about driving persons under 18 years of age, with or without an adult. Please show m where this rule and other rules are posted. Thanks to all.


That's my exact thought. But, I said to myself, maybe I missed it.


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

Yea, you have to be 18 or over to get an Uber account. Therefore, by definition the account holder is 18 and over. If we are picking up someone for the account holder, then the account holder has, presumably, approved and is responsible for the rider - per my reading of the coder of conduct. If not, shouldn't we be require to request ID, to confirm age, to justify turning someone away. Of course, I believe a driver can cancel or end any ride that he wants, as long as it not violating the law (due discrimination) or the Uber Code of Conduct, we all sign off on. Just want to know if you all know something I don't know.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> You're right, I forgot you only bust premature nuts when guys have boner.
> Hey, you like knowing right. Lol


There you go again with gay jokes. We get it, you have gay fantasies but keep them to your self.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> There you go again with gay jokes. We get it, you have gay fantasies but keep them to your self.


I have gay fantasies, yet you were the one asking me about boners and all that. You make me laugh boy. Lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I have gay fantasies, yet you were the one asking me about boners and all that. You make me laugh boy. Lol


Take reading lessons dumb ass.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Take reading lessons dumb ass.


After you're finish with yours I will take some to help you as well. Lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Kylie here from Driver Support, thanks for writing in!

If riders are under 18 years old, they are required to be accompanied by a legal adult. So unaccompanied minors should not be an issue.

Feel free to reach out with any other questions, or visit help.uber.com.

Best,

*Kylie*
help.uber.com


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Whooop whoop. I won't bother explaining who is causing trouble here or what they are doing. Just quit it.


----------



## Grundazoid (Jul 7, 2015)

Do we have to start checking IDs?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Grundazoid said:


> Do we have to start checking IDs?


Get a dash cam. And if PAX cries wolf, then you can counter-sue him/her.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> So, yesterday I picked up 3 teenage girls, looked about 16, 17. Omg, these girls were so disgusting. They were talking about vigina, male genital and sexual activities and it was just gross. I had to listen to all that BS while I was driving.
> I'm a 27 year old male, but I just couldn't believe to the crap I was listening to. I rated them 2 stars for that. Man some of these customers don't know how to be a little more private when they're talking in the car.


I wonder how you'd feel if it were 3 guys having a similar conversation.

I recently had a male passenger tell me about how his ex-wife and her best friend both blew him at the same time. His ex-wife didn't like having oral sex with other women, but she enjoyed watching him and another woman. Whatever. He was drunk. It was kind of interesting. 5*. I'm not a prude. He didn't say anything inappropriate to me. He was on his way to a strip club, after all.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

We're they hot?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> We're they hot?


He didnt get a boner.

Either they were butch or OP is playing for the other team.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> He didnt get a boner.
> 
> Either they were butch or OP is playing for the other team.


Maybe because they were underage, it bothered him. Hopefully they weren't underage.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> A real man asks these types of questions..


Real women have inquiring minds also


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

It is very clear in the rider terms and conditions, that one person has to be 18.

*"USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity."

I think that says it all, straight from Legal: https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms

RICHARD CRANIUM


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Richard Cranium said:


> It is very clear in the rider terms and conditions, that one person has to be 18.
> 
> *"USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
> The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity."
> ...


It's not ONE random person over 18. The actual app holder has to ride according to this.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I sure haven't old man. Make sure you keep taking those V I A G R A S. Lmao


My girls love those things. See below, Now I'm LMAO...



Hazeces said:


> But when it comes to minors, it's not something I want to be hearing in the open. I mean if you like it cool bro.


Good idea. Because 32+ is where its at. At that age, women know exactly what they want and can be very passiontetly sexual.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I bet some you would have puked in your own car having to pick up the gay guy getting off the metro link from W hollywood to turn an outcall trick. During which he called his manager complaining why he got sent all the way out to the IE. Pure comedy. Then he calls his friend complaining to him some more, saying he should be doing 2 or 3 of these a day. He's not going to get home to have time to do another. As I dropped him off at the hotel.


----------



## KingDiamond (Jul 14, 2015)

I am new here + my intention is not to criticize anyone, but i'm a bit surprised by some of the opinions i see expressed on this site. As uber/rideshare drivers, we are doing almost the same job as a Taxi driver.

Taxi drivers don't trip out or even care if passengers are talking dirty, making out, drunk, underage, gay , hookers , etc. Maybe some folks are in small towns but here in LA, u can't drive for long without

at least hearing some odd/ 'shocking' things. At 16 most girls have had sex. And the passengers should not be held to our same standard, because we are at work. They can be drunk ! They are paying

us for a service, and that is what i feel a few people have lost sight of. 

In another thread, (many others) people are talking about skipping many ride requests in order to drive surge. Either that or they wait until a surge to accept a ride. But the main purpose of us drivers

is to get the riders somewhere. Making money is simply our motivation to keep at the job. When u do a job, you do it right, u don't mess with the system to maximize profits. Its like this... whats the main 

purpose of a guitar? To generate money for a store ? No. Guitars were invented mostly to play music, and selling them is secondary. Same with a paid driver.. we work for each customer, temporarily.

U need to behave when driving. The riders don't. Its your car, you're free to kick people out or do whatever but in that case you would be a crappy driver. just my opinion


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Because 32+ is where its at. At that age, women know exactly what they want and can be very passiontetly sexual.


At some point, when I was in high school, I forget if it was junior or senior year, I read in more than one place where a guy was at his sexual prime between sixteen and twenty four and a girl between twenty eight and thirty four. Being that I was still JB at sixteen or seventeen, I waited until eighteen to try to do any research on the subject. It took quite a bit of work, but...............................let us just say that I had a penchant for older women for quite some time in my younger years..................


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome to the life of an Über / Taxi / Limo driver, my friend. In this line of work, you will be privy to a lot of passengers personal, intimate affairs, and sometimes, it will be uncomfortable to listen to. On top of that, you have to pretend they're speaking another language and you don't understand a word they're saying. *If you're not up for that, this line of work is NOT for you. *

Here in Toronto, pax are generally an uptight bunch, but every so often....especially at night after a few drinks, they'll discuss the intimate details of they're bedroom activities with each other. I once picked up three Jewish young women going downtown one night and one of them blurted out: "I wanna get laid so bad! " You can easily guess where the conversation headed from there. Yet the whole time, I had to pretend they were speaking Hebrew and that I didn't even know, much less care, what they were talking about. And yes, I did get a boner.

Recently, I picked up a couple, and the young woman was talking about a cat she got as a kitten and had for 14 years. A year ago, she met a man who was allergic to cats and she gave the cat to a relative out of province. The relationship didn't last and that day, the relative told her the cat died. She was distraught about giving away her cat for a relationship that didn't work out and not being there for him when he croaked. It was really difficult for me to listen to all this and keep a stiff upper lip as if I didn't care.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

KingDiamond said:


> I am new here + my intention is not to criticize anyone, but i'm a bit surprised by some of the opinions i see expressed on this site. As uber/rideshare drivers, we are doing almost the same job as a Taxi driver.
> 
> Taxi drivers don't trip out or even care if passengers are talking dirty, making out, drunk, underage, gay , hookers , etc. Maybe some folks are in small towns but here in LA, u can't drive for long without
> 
> ...


The riders don't need to behave? You gotta be kidding me! I realize they don't all behave, but doesn't mean they *shouldn't*! Just because one pax is comfortable talking openly about intimate subjects doesn't mean everybody else is. I'm not judgemental - do whatever you want with whoever you want - but pax need to respect that not everyone wants to hear all about it!


----------



## Kuhataparunks (May 8, 2015)

UberDC said:


> If you're sensitive to private convo then this isn't the job for you.


Very true. Especially when you get two Monsanto executives going to a steakhouse discussing the $500,000 stocks they sold the week prior.... I find that more disgusting than this. I was stupefied.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Hey there, hate to inform you this, but passengers think we are robots. They don't consider us their equal and thus speak freely on any issue regardless of our reactions.


Hate to admit but 100% agree with you


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

Kuhataparunks said:


> Very true. Especially when you get two Monsanto executives going to a steakhouse discussing the $500,000 stocks they sold the week prior.... I find that more disgusting than this. I was stupefied.


Dude, those are the cats you want to network with. When you hear guys like that talking stocks, see if you can pick their brain a little. They often have information that isn't 100% on the street yet. And if you come across as having half a brain, it could lead to a job offer. It happens. I have a sales and medical background, if I hear a pharma exec in the back you don't think I'm gonna try to make a good impression?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

No word from OP, guess he gave him self 20 lashings and said 50 hail marys.


----------

